#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Χρήσιμοι Ιστότοποι >  > > >  >  >  Ιστότοποι με on line calculators

## SMBD

---

----------


## mred-akias

Ορίστε ένας που βρήκα πρόσφατα για διάφορες ειδικότητες:

http://calculatoredge.com/

Κάποια αφορούν απλά μετατροπές μονάδων ενώ κάποια άλλα οδηγούν και σε κατέβασμα αρχείου για το MS excel.

Καλή διασκέδαση.... :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: 

ΥΓ: προς τους συναδέλφους πολτικούς: μην κολήσετε στο civil engineering, έχει ξεχωριστό section για structural.

Ένα άλλο site που με έχει ξελασπώσει ως φοιτητή: 

http://www.engineersedge.com/calculators.htm

----------

DOTT.ARCHITETTO, Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

http://www.calculateforfree.com/

Και για τον υπολογισμό των δόσεων στεγαστικού δανείου, εκτός απ' τον υπολογιστή στην αρχική σελίδα του eMichanikos.gr υπάρχει κι *ΑΥΤΟ*.

----------

